# Coopers PA in cans.



## Paleman (18/9/18)

Anyone tried it? I'm a bit skeptical as i'm thinking it's just that Dr Timms rubbish rebadged. If anyones had a crack please review.


----------



## captain crumpet (18/9/18)

Dr Tims was the PA in a can for an asian market.


----------



## Paleman (18/9/18)

captain crumpet said:


> Dr Tims was the PA in a can for an asian market.


Readily available in South Aus and it was rubbish. Wondering if the new canned PA tastes the same.


----------



## Emu23 (18/9/18)

I love them! Won’t be going back to stubbiest.


----------



## Emu23 (18/9/18)

Stubbies.


----------



## captain crumpet (19/9/18)

Paleman said:


> Readily available in South Aus and it was rubbish. Wondering if the new canned PA tastes the same.


it's the same beer.


----------



## Paleman (4/6/19)

captain crumpet said:


> it's the same beer.


Since making this thread ive tried it. Pretty good, most definitely not the same as the Dr Timms.


----------



## Garagebrew (4/6/19)

Ive been enjoying them, and the cans are a little easier on the recycling too.
they also double stack in the fridge.


----------



## AussieBrew (6/6/19)

I love them, great taste, great price.
Perfect for camping, stack great in the camp fridge, more durable, lighter, more compact rubbish


----------



## Peter can box (23/6/19)

Yep 100% spot on, wouldn’t bother with the stubbies after trying the cans, delicious


----------



## Paleman (27/4/20)

Since i posted this we have Pale Ale, Sparkling Ale , Session Ale and XPA in cans. Coopers can we have BES?


----------

